# Charakterplaner von buffed.de



## Koushirou2 (19. März 2008)

Mega Charakterplaner.

Endlich nach langer Zeit gibt es wieder einen anständigen Charakterplaner der alle 
aktuellen Items beinhaltet und bis zur Stufe 70 reicht.

Hierfür danke ich dem buffed.de- Team und finde es einfach großartig was Ihr macht.

Nochmals ein fettes Dankeschön

Gruß Koushirou


----------



## Natálya (19. März 2008)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Habs zwar schon ein paar mal gesagt, aber ich sags auch gerne nochmal:

Total super das Ding!!!!! =)


----------



## Aregor (19. März 2008)

Jo...Hab schon die ganze Zeit auf den neue Planer gewartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

----------------------------------------------------------



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

